# Bilder einer mit PDFCreator erstellten PDF-Datei werden rot gedruckt



## RoTTeN1234 (30. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht, ob ihr mir helfen könnt, aber da es sich um einen Notfall handelt, frag ich einfach mal.

Eine Kollegin von mir hat ihre Magisterarbeit aus einem Word - Dokument heraus zu einer PDF-Datei verwandelt.
Auf dem Bildschirm ist auch alles soweit in Ordnung, aber wenn sie es nun mit einem Laserdrucker ausdruckt, werden die Bilder alle Magentarot ausgedruckt. Wir wissen nicht woran das liegen kann. Üblichen Ursachen wei Patrone und soweiter wurden geprüft. Der Text wird auch korrekt ausgedruckt, nur eben die Bilder nicht.

Hoffentlich kann jmd helfen. Abgabetermin ist morgen.

Danke im Vorraus.

Edit: Update: auch mit Word werden ausschließlich die Bidler rot gedruckt.

Meine Vermutung ist der Drucker. 

HPDeskjet 980cxi ist das Sorgenkind


----------



## chbdiablo (30. September 2010)

Schwer zu sagen, entweder die PDF ist fehlerhaft bzw. übergibt dem Drucker fehlerhafte Daten (d.h. nur die Magentawerte des Bildes) oder der Drucker kann das nicht richtig interpretieren. Warum druckt sie nicht einfach das Word-Dokument aus?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. September 2010)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, entweder die PDF ist fehlerhaft bzw. übergibt dem Drucker fehlerhafte Daten (d.h. nur die Magentawerte des Bildes) oder der Drucker kann das nicht richtig interpretieren. Warum druckt sie nicht einfach das Word-Dokument aus?



Siehe Update... auch in Word werden ausschließlich die Bilder rot gedruckt. Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich der Drucker im Eimer.

Und wieder Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass das Ding kein Laserdrucker sondern ein Tintenstrahldrucker ist.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. September 2010)

Vielleicht fehlt der Patrone ja doch die Restfarbe.. die Farbpatrone hat ja 3 Farben und wenn 2 davon mager sind wird das Bild einfarbig.
Versucht doch mal irgendwas anderes farbiges und etwas einfarbig blaues oder gelbes auszudrucken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. September 2010)

Jup könnte daran liegen. Sie nimmt jetzt doch morgen den sauteuren Copyshop. Richtig mies, dass man das gleich 3 mal ausdrucken muss, was sich bei 120 Seiten Arbeit mit Bildern ordentlich rechnet.

Naja trotzdem danke...


----------

